# [Kurztest] Seasonic X-Series Fanless mit 400 Watt



## Klutten (19. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Nachdem das Jahr 2010 zweifelsohne als das "Jahr der 80Plus-Gold-Netzteile" gewertet werden kann, schickte sich Seasonic in der zweiten Jahreshälfte an, die Perfektion weiter auf die Spitze zu treiben. Nachdem zunächst nur Netzteile leistungsstarker Klassen in den Genuss des begehrten Logos kamen, zeigte Seasonic, dass es mit akribischer Feinarbeit auch in anderen Bereichen klappen kann. Lohn der Mühe ist ein lautloses - da lüfterloses - Netzteil, welches ohne Frage in den Olymp der Netzteile aufsteigen wird.
*​*
Inhaltsverzeichnis*Für den der es noch nicht kennt sei gesagt, dass dieses Inhaltsverzeichnis interaktiv nutzbar ist. Man kann mit einem kurzen Klick direkt zu den gewünschten Kapiteln springen. Hat man den gewünschten Teil gelesen, so gibt es an dessen Ende auch wieder einen Sprung zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis. Lange Scroll-Orgien gehören daher der Vergangenheit an.


Der erste Eindruck
Technische Daten des Herstellers
Lieferumfang
Kabel & Stecker
Impressionen
Das Innenleben
Messergebnisse
Fazit
Ebenso verhalten sich die Bilder in diesem Review. Mit einem Klick werden sie größer, was die Übersichtlichkeit doch arg verbessert. Grundsätzlich lässt sich alles vergrößern, was einen grauen Rahmen hat.​
*Der erste Eindruck*Netzteile mit dem 80Plus-Gold-Zertifikat sind 2010 noch recht selten im Markt für Endverbraucher zu finden gewesen. Zwar sind bis zum Jahresende einige Hersteller auf den Zug aufgesprungen, doch wird die hohe Effizienz meist auch an eine entsprechend hohe Leistungsklasse des Netzteiles gekoppelt. Seasonic war hier mit seiner X-Serie auf einem guten Weg, die hohe Effizienz mit einem möglichst lautlosen Betrieb einhergehen zu lassen. Semi-passive Versionen, die bei geringer Last den Lüfter gar nicht erst anspringen ließen, waren der Anfang. Gekrönt wurde der Trend mit dem komplett passiven Netzteil, dem X400-Fanless.

Dass es sich um ein technologisch führendes Produkt handelt, welches den hohen Anspruch der 80Plus-Zertifizierung und auch der Käufer zufrieden stellen möchte, ist auf den ersten Blick ersichtlich. Bereits der Karton und die darin befindlichen Komponenten sind erstklassig. Die Umverpackung ist dezent in Schwarz und Gold gehalten und bietet die üblichen Anpreisungen an das Produkt. Öffnet man diese, so entblößt man den Innenraum, in dem alle Einzelteile nochmals sorgfältig verpackt sind. Alle Kabel werden in einer schicken Tasche gesammelt und das Netzteil schlummert ruhig in einem Samt-Beutel und einer stabilen Lagerung aus Schaumstoff. 

Das X400-Fanless im Preisvergleich -> LINK
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Technische Daten des Herstellers*Eine kleine Übersicht der Features darf natürlich nicht fehlen. Diese stammen zu großen Teilen von der Homepage des Herstellers. 

Hoher Wirkungsgrad - 80Plus Gold
Voll passives Netzteil ohne störenden Lüfter
aktiver PFC (Leistungskorrekturfaktor)
DC to DC Technik
eine 12V-Schiene
Duales PCB-Layout verbessert die Kühlwirkung
Abmessungen: 160 x 150 x 86 mm
Gewicht: ~1,6 kg
Voll modulare Kabelanbindung
5 Jahre Herstellergarantie
Umfangreiche Sicherungsmechanismen: OVP, UVP, OCP, SCP, OPP, OTP, NLO

Im Folgenden sind dann die einzelnen Schutzfunktionen kurz erläutert:

*UVP (Unterspannungsschutz) *Fallen  die Spannungen auf den  einzelnen Leitungen unter einen gewissen  Toleranzwert, schaltet  sich das Netzteil automatisch ab.


*OVP  (Überspannungsschutz)* Steigen die Spannungen auf den einzelnen  Leitungen über einen gewissen  Toleranzwert, schaltet sich das  Netzteil automatisch ab.


*SCP (Kurzschlusssicherung) *Bei einem Kurzschluss verhindert diese Sicherung eine  Beschädigung  der Kernkomponenten des Netzteils und der einzelnen  Systemkomponenten.


*OPP (Überlastschutz) *Ist das System “überdimensioniert“, und fordert mehr Leistung vom Netzteil als es leisten kann, wird diese Sicherung ausgelöst.


*OCP (Überstromschutz) *Sollte die Last auf den  einzelnen Leitungen höher sein als angegeben, schaltet das Netzteil  automatisch ab.


*OTP (Überhitzungsschutz) *Wenn  die Temperatur zu hoch ist, schaltet das Netzteil automatisch ab.


*NLO (Unterlastungsschutz)* Schützt das Netzteil vor lastfreiem Betrieb.
​ Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Lieferumfang*Der Lieferumfang des SS-400FL lässt keine Wünsche offen. Neben einer obligatorischen Anleitung, die mehrsprachig vorhanden ist, gibt der Hersteller dem Käufer einige wichtige Informationen mit auf den Weg, die unbedingt Beachtung finden sollten. So wird explizit darauf verwiesen, dass das Netzteil nur in gut durchlüfteten Gehäusen zum Einsatz kommen sollte. Weiterhin ist eine kleine Karte mit an Bord, die nochmals die hohe Effizienz und Zertifizierung hervorhebt.

Wichtiger erscheinen dem Käufer natürlich die realen Beigaben. Hier spendiert Seasonic eine tolle Tasche, in der alle wichtigen Kabel Platz finden, Befestigungsschrauben, ein kleines Logo, einige Kabelbinder und Klettbänder, sowie das notwendige Kaltgerätekabel. Die auf dem letzten Bild gezeigten Kabel bieten das vollständige Sortiment der modularen Anbindung. Mehr dazu aber im nächsten Unterpunkt.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Kabel & Stecker*Kein Netzteil ohne Kabel - und so gibt es auch hier einen kurzen Blick auf die Anschlussmöglichkeiten des Stromspenders. Wer bereits ein anderes Netzteil des Herstellers sein Eigen nennt, der kann diesen Punkt überspringen, denn an der Qualität und Ordnung hat sich nichts geändert - diese ist erstklassig. So sprechen die Bilder aller Kabel für sich. Besonderheiten gibt es aber, wenn man sein Netzteil modden will und jede Strippe in einem eigenen Mantel platziert. Hier bedarf der ATX-Strang näherer Betrachtung, denn einige Buchsen sind aufgrund der komplexen Regulierung (Seasonic nimmt Ist-Werte für die Spannungsregulierung direkt an der Übergabestelle ab) mehrfach belegt und stellen den Modder vor kleine Denksportaufgaben. Insgesamt sind alle Kabel exzellent verarbeitet und rutschfest mit selbst verklebendem Shrink fixiert, schwarz und somit schön dezent anzusehen.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Im weiteren Lieferumfang befinden sich die folgend teilweise abgebildeten Kabel. Die genaue Anzahl ist dem Diagramm zu entnehmen, das auch Aufschluss über alle Längen gibt. Wozu also viele Worte verschwenden, wenn Bilder so viel aussagekräftiger sind. Anordnung und Anzahl der vorhandenen Möglichkeiten sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben, die Kabellängen ebenfalls. Sicher kommt der Stromspender bei artgerechter Haltung nicht in einem Big-Tower zum Einsatz, sondern in kompakten Midi-Towern oder HTPC-Gehäusen, bei denen die bemessenen Längen mehr als ausreichend erscheinen.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die beiden folgenden Bilder geben noch einmal einen Einblick in die Qualität des verwendeten Sleeves. Auch wenn diese nicht komplett gleich ist, so gibt es doch grundsätzlich nichts zu bemängeln. Deutlich werden Unterschiede zum Beispiel beim Blick auf den FDD-Adapter. Dies ist aber Kritik auf hohem Niveau und möge bitte von jedem selbst betrachtet werden.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Impressionen*Schönes Beiwerk sind Impressionen in jedem Fall, spiegeln sie doch wieder, was unser Auge so an schönen Dingen zu erblicken bekommt. Daher noch ein paar kleine Teaser. Wie bereits erwähnt kommt das Netzteil in einem schicken Samt-Beutel daher, welcher dieses wirksam vor Kratzern und Staub schützt, sollte der Stromspender mal nicht in einem Rechner eingebaut sein. Ist es aber eingebaut, so zeigt das zweite Bild den wichtigsten Hinweis des Herstellers. Das Netzteil darf nur mit der luftigen Seite nach oben verbaut werden, damit es auch wirksam funktioniert. An dieser Stelle ist der Kamineffekt gemeint, der für einen natürlichen Luftstrom zur Kühlung der internen Komponenten sorgt. 

Die beiden letzten Bilder unterstreichen nochmals die durchdachte Belüftung, denn Seasonic hat das Gehäuse an jeder erdenklichen Stelle mit Belüftungsöffnungen versehen. Die Rückseite ziert neben einem riesigen Gitter noch ein Netzschalter und ein kleines Herstellerlogo. Des Weiteren erkennt man mehrere Befestigungsgewinde - mehr als sonst üblich - damit das Netzteil auch in jedem PC richtig herum montiert werden kann. Qualitativ erhaben ist das Gehäuse in jedem Fall. Es wirkt massiv und nicht klapprig, wie wir es ja von dieser Serie bereits kennen und auch die Lackierung könnte nicht besser sein. Dieser Umstand wird beim Zerlegen nochmals deutlich. Außenbleche und Innenleben sind mehrfach an vielen Stellen verschraubt und bieten so eine exzellente Stabilität, trotz des löchrigen Äußeren - top Qualität eben.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Das Innenleben*Um die Verarbeitung und Besonderheiten beurteilen zu können, habe ich das hübsche schwarze Blechkleid entfernt und damit den Blick unter die Haube gewagt. An diesem Punkt macht sich des Öfteren Überraschung breit und dies obliegt einzig der meisterlichen Ingenieursleistung, die hier zum Vorschein kommt.

Seasonic bindet das Gehäuse aktiv in die Kühlung der Komponenten ein und so erblickt man zunächst auf der Unterseite der Hauptplatine diverse Wärmeleitpads, die erzeugte Wärme abführen. So werden unter anderem die Gleichrichter für die 12V-Spannung (die vier Bausteine mittig im zweiten Bild) direkt durch das Gehäuse gekühlt. Auf dem zweiten Bild kann auch die allgemeine Lötqualität beurteilt werden. Diese ist eigentlich durch die Bank weg sehr gut, lediglich an ein bis zwei Stellen stören kleine Lunker größere Lötstellen.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Ein Blick frontal auf die Hauptplatine zeigt die Anordnung der Bauteile und damit den luftigen Aufbau, den die diversen Kühlkörper für eine einwandfreie Funktion benötigen. Auffällig ist, dass im Netzteil keine unnötigen Kabelstränge sichtbar sind - warum? - dazu gleich mehr. Wie in der Klasse der 80Plus-Gold-Netzteile üblich, gehört eine sehr gute Eingangsfilterung zum guten Ton. Der hier verbaute Filterkreis umfasst zwei Spulen, zwei Y-Kondensatoren, einen X-Kondesator und einen zusätzlichen Varistor, der als Überspannungsschutz bereitgestellt wird. Alle angebundenen Kabel sind sauber verlötet und mit Shrink isoliert. 
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Nun folgt ein Blick auf die Platine, die für die Modularität des Netzteiles verantwortlich zeichnet. Hier liegt auch der Clou des Netzteiles, warum keine Unmengen an Kabeln verbaut werden müssen. Auf der Rückseite (im zweiten Bild links), welche einen massiven Kupferkühlkörper für die Kühlung der Spannungswandler aufweist, wird die einzig nötige Leitung sichtbar, die 12V-Anbindung. 

Um die Wärme der Gleichrichter effizient auch auf der Oberseite der Platine an die Umwelt abzugeben, wir erinnern uns an die Wärmeleitpads auf der Platinenunterseite, verbaut Seasonic zusätzlich noch einige Aluminiumfinnen, die scheinbar ohne Bauteile auf der Platine platziert werden - sieht auf den ersten Blick komisch aus, ist aber clever. Weitere Bilder zeigen die Bereiche der Spannungsglättung und die aufwändige Kühlkonstruktion. Schick anzusehen und wirksam.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der abgebildete Primärkondesator aus dem japanischen Hause Nippon-Chemicon ist - Marketing sei Dank - natürlich bis 105 °C spezifiziert und tut seinen Teil zur hohen Effizienz des Netzteiles. Wie aber an vielen Stellen des Internets angemerkt, gibt es weitaus Wichtigeres als dieses eine Bauteil. Lustig anzuschauen sind aber nochmals die lustigen Alu-Antennen ...was habe ich gebraucht, um ihre Funktion herauszufinden?! ^^
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Messergebnisse*Ein paar Vergleichswerte dürfen natürlich auch in einem Kurztest nicht  fehlen, sodass ich in Analogie auf meinen Test mit dem BeQuiet Pure Power 430W und dem Cougar GX 800  zurückgreifen möchte. Leistungstechnisch ist das BeQuiet-Netzteil ebenbürtig, das Maß der Effizienz lässt sich aber am ebenfalls gold-zertifizierten GX 800 von Cougar messen. Preislich spiegelt sich hier deutlich die Gold-Zertifizierung und damit das gehobene Preissegment wieder. 

Das folgende Diagramm zeigt, dass Seasonic ganze Arbeit geleistet hat. Die Werte belegen eindeutig, dass nicht nur Netzteile hoher Leistungsklassen effizient zu Werke gehen können, sondern auch am unteren Rand des Spektrums Raum für Perfektionismus ist. So schlägt sich das X-400FL im Graphen besser als das GX 800, was zuletzt aber auf den Bereich zurückzuführen ist, in dem der Test stattgefunden hat. Gemessen am Pure Power von BeQuiet spart der Gold-Spender in allen Bereichen rund 7-8 % bei der Stromaufnahme ein, was ein respektabler Wert ist und sicher bei einer Bilanzierung der Stromrechnung freundlich zu Buche schlägt. Um den hohen Kaufpreis zu amortisieren bedarf es aber viele Jahre im Betrieb, weshalb man lieber nicht nachrechnet.

Zu jeder Zeit war das gute Stück unhörbar - kein auffälliges Spulenfiepen (aus einer Entfernung >50cm) wahrnehmbar.

Die gemessenen Spannungen (3,3 / 5 / 12) Volt sind nicht aus den Toleranzen der Spezifikation zu bewegen, was gerade bei der 12V-Schiene ein wichtiges Kriterium ist. Obgleich des Einsatzgebietes verzichte ich an dieser Stelle auf die Zahlen - die Aussagekraft ist eh gering.

Der 80Plus-Chart des X400-Fanless -> LINK​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Fazit*Mit der lüfterlosen Ausgabe der X-Serie und der hier getesteten 400W-Version ist Seasonic zweifelsohne ein großer Wurf gelungen. Eindrucksvoll beweist der Hersteller, dass hohe Effizienz auch bei Netzteilen kleiner Leistungsklasse kein unmögliches Unterfangen ist. An dieser Stelle darf natürlich nicht vergessen werden, dass der Aufwand kein Kleiner ist und der Preis für diese ingenieurstechnische Meisterleistung auf dem Niveau viel leistungsstärkerer Probanden liegt. Dafür überzeugt der innere Aufbau mit seinen vielen durchdachten Features und sorgt selbst bei jemanden, der bereits viele offene Netzteile gesehen hat, für ein respektvolles Staunen.

Der Stromspender richtet sich daher vornehmlich an diejenigen, die das Besondere suchen und dafür auch gerne etwas mehr bezahlen. Enttäuscht wird man schlussendlich nicht. Lieferumfang, Qualität, Leistung und Verarbeitung sind auf höchstem Niveau angesiedelt und zeigen eindrucksvoll die sehr gute Positionierung des Herstellers am hart umkämpften Markt der Netzteile. Für so eine Leistung kann man nur uneingeschränkt eine Kaufempfehlung aussprechen.​ Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Ein herzlicher Dank geht direkt an Seasonic und besonders an Nils für die Unterstützung und Geduld mit einem Testsample_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Klutten (6. März 2011)

Lesefutter für unsere Strom-Süchtigen. Seid gnädig mit mir, denn ich liege mit Fieber im Bett - weshalb ich hoffe, dass ich keinen Dummfug geschrieben habe. 

Viel Spaß beim Lesen. ​


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. März 2011)

Sehr gutes Review, gute Bilder, top Text, da macht das Lesen Spaß. 

Was ich allerdings schade finde, ist dass bei den Netzteilen in der Leistungsklasse immer zu wenige Sata Stecker dran sind, da wünsche ich mir mehr, bzw. einen beiliegenden Adapter von Molex auf Sata.
Das Geräte wäre genau das richtige für meinen Office Rechner, um den komplett leise zu bekommen, da muss ich mal mit meinem Finanzminister reden ().

Könntest du noch mal ein Foto direkt vom Aufkleber machen?


Edit:
Hat sich erledigt, man kann die Bilder vergrößern. 
(steht das irgendwo?)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. März 2011)

Da brauchst du keine Angst zu haben ist wirklich mal wieder ein super Test von dir und ich muss sagen das ich mich soeben in das Netzteil verliebt habe, bin echt total begeistert!!!!


----------



## Klutten (6. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Könntest du noch mal ein Foto direkt vom Aufkleber machen?
> 
> Edit:
> Hat sich erledigt, man kann die Bilder vergrößern.
> (steht das irgendwo?)


 
Steht direkt unter den Punkten des Inhaltsverzeichnisses. Fällt dir so etwas nicht auf, wenn du durch einen Thread scrollst? Ab und an ändert sich doch die Form des Mauszeigers. 

Was die Anzahl der SATA-Anschlüsse angeht, geht diese für diese mit fünf Stück schon in Ordnung. Wenn du mehr brauchst, kannst du auch Kabel bei Seasonic nachordern.

Ansonsten, danke euch beiden für die Blumen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. März 2011)

Um noch mal ein Gespräch zwischen mir und einem anderen Useer aufzugreifen. 
Du hast doch auch den Stromverbrauch gemessen, wenn der Rechner abgeschaltet ist, was zieht das NT dann noch?

PS:
Ich sitze weit weg, die kleine Schrift kann ich nicht lesen, das könntest du noch mal ändern, wäre schön


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. März 2011)

Kauf dir eine großen Monitor, habe ich auch gemacht! Ich glaube den Standby Strom zu messen ist nicht so einfach wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. März 2011)

Was hast du gegen meinen 14 Zoll Monitor?


----------



## _*Andi*_ (6. März 2011)

interessanter Test, werde mir das Netzteil bald warscheinlich auch kaufen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. März 2011)

Hallo Klutten,

toller Test!
Gibt es irgendwelche Nebengeräusche während des Betriebs, wie z.B Summen etc.?
(Ich hoffe ich habe nichts überlesen)


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. März 2011)

Klutten, deine Reviews sind immer toll


----------



## Klutten (6. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ... Du hast doch auch den Stromverbrauch gemessen, wenn der Rechner abgeschaltet ist, was zieht das NT dann noch?


 
Im Standby habe ich gemittelte 0,8 Watt für das Netzteil aufgeschrieben. Das zu ermitteln ist zwar nicht schwer, wie zuverlässig die Werte eines Strommessgerätes sind, muss ich aber wohl nicht kommentieren (Toleranzen gibt es ja überall). Kleiner 1 Watt zeigen zumindest die meisten der von mir zuletzt getesteten Stromspender. Demnächst (habe das Datum gerade nicht im Kopf) müssen Netzteile im Standby ja auch zwingend unter 0,6 Watt ziehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. März 2011)

Womit kann man das genauer messen?
Allerdings wird dann sicher nicht plötzlich 10 Watt draus werden, schätze ich mal.

Es gibt hier einen User, der der Meinung ist, dass das Netzteil dann noch 10 Watt und mehr verbrät, wenn der Rechner abgeschaltet aber nicht vom Stromnetz getrennt ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. März 2011)

Also mit einem normalen Watt Messgerät unter 20 Watt zuverlässige Ergebnisse zu erzielen ist meines Wissens sehr schwer wenn nicht sogar fast unmöglich. Kann dir jetzt auch nicht sagen warum aber da unten werden die Teile so was von ungenau so das du dir diese Ergebnisse fast in die Haare schmieren kannst. Mal wate wenn Strahleman online ist was der dazu sagt, der hat da einen größeren Plan als ich!


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. März 2011)

Du kannst es mit einem Wärmebildgerät berechnen, anhand der Wärmeabstrahlung des Netzteils.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst es mit einem Wärmebildgerät berechnen, anhand der Wärmeabstrahlung des Netzteils.


 
Oder einfach mit einem Multimeter Spannung und Strom nachmessen


----------



## Klutten (6. März 2011)

Ich kann mit meinen Mitteln zumindest keine anderen Werte ermitteln - leider. Mir ist es meist auch wichtiger Vergleichswerte zu bringen, da hiermit die Entscheidung pro/contra beim Kauf einfacher getroffen werden kann. Ich habe mit meinem Strommesser aber auch schon viele Rechner von Bekannten überprüft und festgestellt, dass es durchaus ~ 2-6 Jahre alte Rechner gibt, die mit dem meinem Gerät bis zu 1o Watt im Standby genommen haben. Den Grund dafür habe ich nie ermittelt (warum auch), aber die Standby-Modis des Mainboards spielen da auch eine Rolle (S1, S3, S5, usw.).

EDIT: Ich messe mit einem Multimeter ungern zum Spaß an der Steckdose. Strom verdient Respekt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. März 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> ... aber die Standby-Modis des Mainboards spielen da auch eine Rolle (S1, S3, S5, usw.).



Ich rede aber nicht von Stand by Modus, sondern von ausschalten. Dass ein Rechner im Stand by Modus mehr Strom zieht, ist klar, aber wenn der Rechner runtergefahren ist und abschaltet, dann liegt nur noch sehr wenig Strom auf dem Mainboard, eben und es über den Power Knopf am Gehäuse einschalten zu können, sonst nichts.



Klutten schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich messe mit einem Multimeter ungern zum Spaß an der Steckdose. Strom verdient Respekt.



Dann nimm die Zunge, die ist eh genauer.


----------



## Klutten (6. März 2011)

Wir reden aneinander vorbei. 

Ich messe den Rechner, wenn er durch herunterfahren abgeschaltet wird. Kein Standby-Modus, den man vom Windows aus erreicht und man den Betrieb in Sekunden wieder aufnehmen kann. Ich meine den Soft-Off-Modus.



> Standby / Soft off (Aus-Zustand):
> Zustand mit der geringsten, vom Nutzer nicht ausschaltbaren (beeinflussbaren) Leistungsaufnahme, der unbegrenzt fortbesteht, solange das Gerät mit dem Stromnetz verbunden ist. Im Sinne dieser Spezifikation entspricht der Standby / Soft off - Modus gegebenenfalls dem ACPI-Zustand S4 oder S5.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. März 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wir reden aneinander vorbei.
> 
> Ich messe den Rechner, wenn er durch herunterfahren abgeschaltet wird. Kein Standby-Modus, den man vom Windows aus erreicht und man den Betrieb in Sekunden wieder aufnehmen kann. Ich meine den Soft-Off-Modus.


 
Genau das meine ich ja auch, du hast aber was vom Stand by Modus geschrieben, der den Verbrauch abhängig macht, aber wenn du abschaltest, dann spielt der Modus ja keine Rolle.
Und dass ältere Netzteil gerade beim ausgeschalteten Zustand nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sind, ist auch klar, da hat sich jedoch jetzt eine Menge getan.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. März 2011)

@quanti du darfst auch nicht vergessen das zum Beispiel alle USB Ports weiter mit Strom versorgt werden wenn der Rechner runter gefahren ist. Auch der Monitor gehört auch noch zum PC also nicht vergasen. Es sind im Durchschnitt ca. 10 Watt klar gibts Unterschiede von der Hardware also mich jetzt bitte nicht darauf festnageln.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. März 2011)

Das mit den USB Ports ist jetzt aber abhängig vom Board. Nicht alle Ports werden versorgt, bei meinem sind das nur die internen, nicht die am Slot hinten.
Und der Port zieht ja nur Strom, wenn er belastet ist.
Ein Verlängerungskabel verbraucht ja auch keinen Strom, wenn du es einfach nur in die Steckdose steckst.

Beim Monitor ist das aber nicht anders als beim NT, weniger als 1 Watt, wenn ich nicht irre, ist jedenfalls bei meinem Monitor so und mein LCD Fernseher zieht da auch nicht mehr.
Selbst mein alter Röhrenfernseher ist da sehr genügsam.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. März 2011)

Na es gibt aber nicht wenige angeschlossene Geräte die weiter Strom verbrauchen, wie Tastaturen, Mäuse und was weiß ich noch alles reicht ja schon wenn an einem Teil noch eine LED an bleibt! Aber kann schon sein das ich mit den 10 Watt viel zu hoch lag, gebe mich ja geschlagen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. März 2011)

Kann man sicher feststellen, aber wenn das NT weniger als 1 Watt zieht, dann kann ja die Tastatur oder der USB Port nicht 5 Watt ziehen, geht ja gar nicht.
Mal abwarten, vielleicht geht PCGH der Sache mal auf den Grund, technisch sollte sie dazu in der Lage sein.


----------



## david430 (7. März 2011)

ich hab mal ne frage, jetzt ist ja bei dem test schon mit ner 8800 gt die belastung bei 330 watt unter vantage. würde da jetzt ne gtx460 reingebaut werden, dann kratzt das ja stark an den 400 watt. da der wirkungsgrad aber etwa nur, sagen wir mal, 90% entspricht, sind das eigentlich nur 360 watt. jetzt ist meine frage, ob das netzteil im dauerbetrieb mit der ständigen überlast zurecht kommt....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2011)

Sehr schön gemacht, ein glatter Full Pull


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich rede aber nicht von Stand by Modus, sondern von ausschalten. Dass ein Rechner im Stand by Modus mehr Strom zieht, ist klar, aber wenn der Rechner runtergefahren ist und abschaltet, dann liegt nur noch sehr wenig Strom auf dem Mainboard, eben und es über den Power Knopf am Gehäuse einschalten zu können, sonst nichts.



Es gibt Netzteile, die können auf der 5V STB schon >10  W ans System liefern, verbrauchen tun sie um so mehr (Effizienz ist in den Bereichen bislang nicht wirklich ein Thema gewesen). Messen kann man das mit den richtigen Messgeräten schon, aber die typischen W-Messer tun sich mit so kleinen Stromstärken afaik schwer und können durchaus 5-10W daneben liegen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das mit den USB Ports ist jetzt aber abhängig vom Board. Nicht alle Ports werden versorgt, bei meinem sind das nur die internen, nicht die am Slot hinten.



hätt ich auch gern, wenigstens für PS/2 



> Selbst mein alter Röhrenfernseher ist da sehr genügsam.


 
Gerade die haben ja i.d.R. auch einen echten Ausschalter  (und kämen auch im Stand-By nie auf die Idee, die Röhre zu versorgen)


----------



## xTc (7. März 2011)

1A Test. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
Ich selbst habe die 460 Watt Version und bin absolut begeistert. Auch wenn die Netzteile nicht billig sind, wie du schon gesagt hast, sind sie den Kaufpreis echt wert. 


Gruß


----------



## Arthuriel (7. März 2011)

Wenn bei mir ein Netzteilkauf anstehen würde, so wäre dieses Netzteil wahrscheinlich in meiner engeren Auswahl, da es einen guten Eindruck macht und keine Lüfter benötigt (wobei ich ich gerade überlege, wie das mit Hitzestaus usw. ist). Ansonsten, Klutten, würde ich sagen, dass dein Test dir gut gelungen ist.

@David430:

Man rechnet die Effizienz des Netzteil nicht wie folgt aus : aus dem Stromnetz aufgenommende Leistung in Watt *(Effizienz/100)=an die Hardware abgegebende Leistung in Watt

Sondern so: an die Hardware abgegebende Leistung in Watt/ (Effizienz/100)= aus dem Stromnetz aufgenommende Leistung in Watt

Daher würde die Rechnung bei dir wie folgt aussehen: 330W / (0,91)= 362,6... W und bei 400 W würden ca. 441 W benötigt werden.

Ich hoffe, dass ich dir etwas weiterhelfen konnte. Ansonsten müsstest du nochmal beim Punkt "Messergebnisse" nachgucken, da dort nochmal ein Link zur einer Tabelle mit dem genauen Energiebedarf und weiteren Daten steht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gerade die haben ja i.d.R. auch einen echten Ausschalter  (und kämen auch im Stand-By nie auf die Idee, die Röhre zu versorgen)


 
Hat meiner auch, aber dann zieht er immer noch Strom, weil der Schalter ja am NT vom Fernseher dranhängt.
Ich rede aber von Stand by und da ist mein Röhrenfernseher ebenso gut wie mein neuer LCD Fernseher.
Und die Röhre ist ein Kendo.


----------



## david430 (7. März 2011)

ja so kann man es auch rechnen, was ich dann brauchen würde. ich bin so rangegangen, dass ich geschaut habe, ob die 400 watt überhaupt ausreichen. aber sowohl nach deiner meldung, als auch nach meiner scheint es nicht zu funktionieren....


----------



## Dommerle (7. März 2011)

Schickes Review! 
Echt gut gelungen.


----------



## Klutten (7. März 2011)

Ich werfe mal ein allgemeines "Danke" in die Runde. 

@ xTc

Mit der 460-Watt-Variante hat man noch etwas mehr Reserve. Für einen Spiele-PC - oder dort wo Leistung gefordert wird - würde ich aber eher die semi-passiven Netzteile nutzen. Die sind bei geringer Last ebenfalls lautlos, dafür unter Last etwas sicherer, ohne dass man die Sicherungsmechanismen in Anspruch nehmen muss.

@ david430

Das Netzteil sollte im Alltag auch mit einer Karte aus der GTX400- der GTX500-Serie klarkommen. Schau dir mit der verwendeten 8800GT mal die restlichen Bedingungen an. Ein auf 4,2 GHz getakteter Xeon 3520 (i7 920) wird sicher nicht permanent mit der Grafikkarte an der Kotzgrenze betrieben - und gerade mit so einem Netzteil kommt man nicht auf die Idee damit zu benchen, sondern nutzt es einfach. Zur Effizienz mag ich jetzt nicht noch lange Romane schreiben, aber die von mir ermittelten 347 Watt entsprechen der Leistung, die aus der Steckdose benötigt werden. ~100 Watt Reserve sind genug für eine stärkere Grafikkarte - und den Takt der CPU kann man auch noch auf 3,8 - 4,0 GHz senken und damit ein gutes Stück einsparen.


----------



## schlappe89 (7. März 2011)

Dieser Kurztest ist dir wirklich sehr gelungen. Tolle Bilder, guter Text und das Layout ist Top.
Ich hoffe, dass du in der Form eines unfangreicheren Reviews das Netzteil im verbauten Zustand testest. Stichwort Temperatur.
Ich würde gerne über die Auswirkungen auf die Temperaturen auf PC Komponenten bei eingebautem Zustand und diesbezüglich einen Vergleich mit anderen 400W Netzteilen lesen.
Ich habe ein hervoragendes Review zu einem 400W Gold Netzteil gelesen, würde aber gerne ein hervoragendes Review zu einem *passiven* 400W Gold Netzteil lesen 



> _originally posted by Klutten_
> Der Stromspender richtet sich daher vornehmlich an diejenigen, die das Besondere suchen und dafür auch gerne etwas mehr bezahlen.



Ich finde das NT richtet sich an Leute die absolute Ruhe möchten. Gute 400W Netzteile gibts viele


----------



## david430 (7. März 2011)

ja das interessiert mich auch, wie warm das netzteil wirklich wird. aber gerade durch die neuen platinum netzteile wundert es mich, dass keine weiteren fanless netzteile angeboten werden. ich glaube einfach, dem bereich der passiven netzteile wird nicht viel gehör geschenk und unterschätzt, wobei es hier sicher en haufen leute gibt, bei denen gerade das netzteil der einzige "unruhestifter" ist, den man nicht irgendwie regeln kann in der lautstärke,...


----------



## Klutten (7. März 2011)

Wie warm das Netzteil wird, zeigt sich demnächst, wenn es in ein V350 Cube-Gehäuse von Lian Li eingepflanzt wird. Dort kann es sich dann in meinem Arbeitsrechner beweisen. Weitere Tests zu Netzteilen dieser Klasse findet ihr in diesem Unterforum. Es tummeln sich ja einige sehr gute Reviewer bei den Stromspendern.



> Ich finde das NT richtet sich an Leute die absolute Ruhe möchten. Gute 400W Netzteile gibts viele


Ja und auch wieder nein. Für beide Punkte gibt es auch andere fähige Produkte. So sind zum Beispiel die semi-passiven Netzteile im Windows-Alltag ebenso ruhig und drehen auch sonst extrem leise. Andere Hersteller mal gar nicht mit einbezogen. Das gilt natürlich auch für die 400-Watt-Klasse. Sicher gibt es andere gute Netzteile, aber ein passives Netzteil ist und bleibt ein Prestige-Produkt, welches dem Hersteller einiges abfordert. Beachtet da mal die aufwändige Kühlung (Gehäuse inkl.) und auch das Innenleben ohne extreme Verkabelung. 



> aber gerade durch die neuen platinum netzteile wundert es mich, dass keine weiteren fanless netzteile angeboten werden.


Einfach abwarten. Der Markt ist ja in Bewegung und andere Hersteller werden sicher auch irgendwann so etwas anbieten. Ob nun Gold- oder Platin-Zertifizierung, ein solch komplexes Netzteil so zu bauen das es passiv betrieben werden kann, ist eine ingenieurstechnische Glanzleistung und nebenbei auch Lohn für eine gnadenlose Überdimensionierung.



> ich glaube einfach, dem bereich der passiven netzteile wird nicht viel gehör geschenk und unterschätzt, wobei es hier sicher en haufen leute gibt, bei denen gerade das netzteil der einzige "unruhestifter" ist, den man nicht irgendwie regeln kann in der lautstärke,...


Der Bereich passiver Netzteile ist und bleibt ein Nischenmarkt. Extrem teuer in Entwicklung und Herstellung, dazu noch an besondere Randbedingungen gekoppelt (gut durchlüftetes Gehäuse). Wenn man sich bei den aktuellen Modellen vieler guter Hersteller umsieht, wird man feststellen, dass gute Serien heutzutage keine Unruhestifter mehr sind, aber eben auch einen hohen Preis haben - nicht selten bis 180 Euro in gängigen Leistungskategorien (< 700 Watt). Über den Preis geht es im Endeffekt alleinig, denn nicht jeder kann oder will so viel Geld investieren. Und wie man vielen Reviews im Netz entnehmen kann, sind kleinere Serien nicht immer viel schlechter, dafür aber viel günstiger. Wer also ein hübsches Sümmchen investiert, der erhält auch die gewünschte Stille.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. März 2011)

Ich habe das 460er und damit kann man problemlos einen Core i5/i7 (gerade SB) mit einer (undervolteten) GTX 580 betreiben. Einzig CoreDamage plus Furmark zusammen sollte man vermeiden


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wer also ein hübsches Sümmchen investiert, der erhält auch die gewünschte Stille.


 
Leiseheit () kostet eben Geld, genauso wie Schnelligkeit.


----------



## poiu (8. März 2011)

warum das X400 schafft schon 600W 

Seasonic X-400 Fanless Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## david430 (8. März 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> warum das X400 schafft schon 600W
> 
> Seasonic X-400 Fanless Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets



wow das ist beeindruckend, dann würdes ja mein i5@1,3 volt und meine übertaktete 460 locker schaffen^^

ist es eig ein garantiefall, wenn man das netzteil über den specs betreibt und das dann früher oder später abraucht?


----------



## poiu (8. März 2011)

nein natürlich kein Garantiefall., nimm lieber das X560 iund es ist  Semi Passiv


----------



## david430 (8. März 2011)

aber nur eben bis 20%. bin erstmal mit meinem nesteq zufrieden, wie das ist, wenn ich ne wasserkühlung hab, weiß ich nicht^^ die neuen von seasonic sollen ja bis 50% passiv bereibbar sein, das wäre dann schon eher ne überlegung wert...^^


----------



## poiu (8. März 2011)

aber eigetlich reicht das 400W für deine kleine GTX460 

die neuen sind 40% aber davon gibt es vorerst nur 860W & 1000W


----------



## david430 (8. März 2011)

und auch für einen i5 mit 3,8 ghz und 1,3 volt, die 460 ist übertaktet gelegentlich für crysis etc. habe dann 3 lüfter dran, eine festplatte, eine ssd, eine soundkarte, eine wlankarte und en haufen an usb. meinst da reichen die 400 watt, man muss ja auch die 10% abziehen.... hab mal so nen rechner im web gemacht und nachdem war mein system auf 430 watt...


----------



## Philipus II (8. März 2011)

david430 schrieb:


> st es eig ein garantiefall, wenn man das netzteil über den specs betreibt und das dann früher oder später abraucht?


 
Theoretisch ist es keiner. Praktisch wird es oft klappen, da die Ursache des Ausfalls gar nicht so genau geprüft wird.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. März 2011)

@david430, also bei einem i5 1.3V um auf 3.800MHz zu kommen scheint mir aber sehr hoch zu sein. Die meisten machen schon bei 1.23V 4000MHz mit. Bist du sicher das du mit der Spannung nicht noch ein Stück runter kannst, das würde auch erheblich an Watt sparen.


----------



## david430 (8. März 2011)

ja das weiß ich, aber mein mainboard will auch nicht weniger... habe alles versucht, aber unter 1,3 volt bekomme ich den 750er nicht mal auf 3,6 ghz... wobei ich könnts mal versuchen , bin dann mal schnell testen^^.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. März 2011)

Ganz wichtig hast du auch LLC im Bios angeschaltet? Wenn nicht wundert es mich nicht das du so viel brauchst!


----------



## david430 (8. März 2011)

LLC, ist was? also ne geringere spannung bringt nix, krieg bei prime sofort worker stops...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. März 2011)

Load Line Calibration.


----------



## david430 (8. März 2011)

ist das sowas wie vdroop? ich habe grade festgestellt, dass meine cpu von den 1,3 volt die spannung unter prime auf 1,23 runtersetzt. dann ist klar, dass das sonst nicht funktioniert hat... bei 0,07 volt weniger unter last....


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. März 2011)

Genau ja Vdroop, darum geht es!


----------



## david430 (8. März 2011)

ich kann aber vdroop nicht einstellen nur das llc, jetzt hab ich es mal disabled. nun hab ich im idle die 1,275 volt und unter last 1,304. das ist eig ganz in ordnung, ich schau noch mal rein^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. März 2011)

Ne ne du must es anstellen, ist aber bei jedem Board anders. Kann sein das du auch verschiedene Levels des LLC auswählen kannt vermutlich kannst du Level 2 oder 3 einstellen. Wenn das geht dann mach das mal dann dürfte die Volt nicht mehr abfallen.


----------



## Carmir (8. März 2011)

Die Seasonic-Netzteile sind einfach super; habe selber die 650W-Ausgabe der X-Serie und bin mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## david430 (8. März 2011)

ach ich bin jetzt zufrieden, 1,28 volt bei last, 1,24 volt im idle, das ist eine enorme verbesserung. besten dank! ich testes jetzt mal bei en paar games, aber denke, das ist schonmal ganz gut. jetzt bleibt die frage bestehen, ob ich das fanless netzteil nun betreiben kann


----------



## schlappe89 (8. März 2011)

So sehr ich passive PC Komponenten mag, aber bei Netzteilen macht es meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn.
In der Praxis sollte man ja das Netzeil am besten oben in Gehäuse einbauen und gleichzeitig sollte darüber noch Mesh sein, damit die Wärme entweicht. Baut man es unten ein erhitzt sich die Grafikkarte, deren Lüfter dann unter Last lauter aufdreht.

Mich würde ein Vergleich zwischen X400 und Enermax 500 W 87+ bei einem ~250W System interessieren, ob man den Unterschied in Punkto Lautstärke merkt. In allen Reviews liest man, dass die Enermax Produkte unglaublich leise sein sollen.

Mir ist schon klar, dass es sich hier um ein Prestigeprodukt handelt aber man kauft keine Hardware aus Prestigegründen.
Deswegen würde mich ein Praxistest sehr interessieren, vielleicht schlägt sich das X400 ja besser als ich jetzt vermute.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. März 2011)

Natürlich merkt (misst) man Unterschiede. Passiv gegen aktiv.


----------



## schlappe89 (8. März 2011)

Wenn du die Netzteile gegeneinander stellst und 400W anlegst, ja.
Aber bau die Dinger doch mal in einen PC ein.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. März 2011)

Dann müsste alles andere mindestens so leise sein wie das Enermax, ansonsten ist die ganze Aktion witzlos.


----------



## schlappe89 (8. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Dann müsste alles andere mindestens so leise sein wie das Enermax, ansonsten ist die ganze Aktion witzlos.


 
Enermax ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel, da die 87+ Dinger mit die leisesten aktiven Netzteile sein sollen.

Jedoch muss man es erstmal schaffen einen PC zu bauen der leiser als BeQuiet oder Enermax ist.
Deswegen richtet sich dieses Netzteil meiner Meinung nach nicht an Leute die eine 460 GTX + Phenom II 955 (nur als Beispiel) betreiben wollen.

Wenn man jedoch eine sparsame passiv gekühlte Grafikkarte, einen undervolteten Prozessor mit 500RPM Lüfter und eine SSD (eventuell gedämmte HDD) besitzt sollte man über das X400 nachdenken.
In einem solchen Fall würde mich der Vergleich zwischen X400 und den leisesten aktiven Netzteilen interessieren.
Alles andere ist wie du sagst witzlos.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. März 2011)

Schau dir meinen Rechner an, der ist praktisch unhörbar. Das Enermax 87+ könnte hier evtl. hochdrehen, beim Seasonic besteht dieses "Risiko" nicht. Nur Lüfter mit max. 600 U/min, eine SSD, eine exzellent gedämmte 5.400er HDD und das war's auch schon. Dennoch sau schnell und kein Stromfresser.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

Du hast jetzt eine GTX 480 drin?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. März 2011)

Tipp: Schau in meine Signatur.


----------



## schlappe89 (8. März 2011)

"Praktisch unhörbar" ^^ 

Ich bin jetzt keiner der die ganze Zeit sein Ohr an den PC hält, aber die Aussage ist in dem Zusammenhang lustig 

Ich hab einen Test zu dem 87+ 700W Modell gelesen und da kam heraus, dass das bei 20% und 50% das Netzteil unter der Messschwelle von 0,1 Sone liegt und bei Vollast auf 0,2 Sone kommt.
Siehst du worauf ich hinaus will?


----------



## Erzbaron (8. März 2011)

In welchem Test war das? Leider sind die Messprozedere (50cm Abstand, 1m Abstand oder sogar 1,5m Abstand usw.) extrem unterschiedlich und ohne schalltoten Raum sind sone Messungen sowieso totaler Blödsinn ... 

Ich will garnicht abstreiten das die 87+ Serie extrem leise ist ... aber 0,1 Sone ist schon sehr wenig  wobei die Seasonic X FL Modelle auch durchaus zum fiepen neigen ...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. März 2011)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> In welchem Test war das? Leider sind die Messprozedere (50cm Abstand, 1m Abstand oder sogar 1,5m Abstand usw.) extrem unterschiedlich und ohne schalltoten Raum sind sone Messungen sowieso totaler Blödsinn ...
> 
> Ich will garnicht abstreiten das die 87+ Serie extrem leise ist ... aber 0,1 Sone ist schon sehr wenig  wobei die Seasonic X FL Modelle auch durchaus zum fiepen neigen ...


 
Die 0,1/0,2 sone waren in der PCGH 11/2010 beim 500W-Modell


----------



## schlappe89 (8. März 2011)

Ich hab den Test in der ct gelesen. In einem Netzteil Roundup der PCGH stand aber so ziemlich das gleiche zum 900W Modell (wenn ich mich nicht irre).
Unter Last warm aber immer leise, ich find die Ausgabe leider gerade nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Tipp: Schau in meine Signatur.


 
Deswegen frag ich ja, denn "flüsterleise" und GTX 480 sind irgendwie zwei Sachen, die in einem Satz nicht genannt werden können.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deswegen frag ich ja, denn "flüsterleise" und GTX 480 sind irgendwie zwei Sachen, die in einem Satz nicht genannt werden können.


 
Gut, dass es eine GTX 580 war!


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

Jetzt plötzlich eine GTX 580? 
Wechselt Marc die Karten, wie andere Leute die Hemden? 

Aber auch eine GTX 580 ist etwas von flüsterleise entfernt, ich weiß das, ich hab eine.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. März 2011)

Mit einem gescheiten Kühler und Undervolting ist eine GTX 580 handzahm und lässt sich nahezu lautlos kühlen. Sind in 3D ja "nur" so 180 Watt dann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

Und die Leistung reicht dann immer noch aus?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jetzt plötzlich eine GTX 580?
> Wechselt Marc die Karten, wie andere Leute die Hemden?
> 
> Aber auch eine GTX 580 ist etwas von flüsterleise entfernt, ich weiß das, ich hab eine.


 
 Du meinst du hattest eine, weil deine ist doch ab-geraucht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

Nun ja, sie läuft ja immer noch, nur eben mit Bugs.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. März 2011)

Das du bei den Pixelfehlern kein Augenkrebs bekommst? Nimm mal den VRam Takt mit dem MSI Afterburner zurück dann könnten die Fehler verschwinden!


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

Die Pixelfehler sind ja noch gestiegen (und Afterburner hat keine Auswirkung mehr), derzeit taugt die Karte nur noch zum Benchen, da ist das Bild egal. 
Aber ich hab mir schon eine neue bestellt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und die Leistung reicht dann immer noch aus?


Prinzipiell reicht die Leistung nie. Selbst mit UV sind stock clocks drin und damit schneller als alle anderen SPGU-RefCards.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Prinzipiell reicht die Leistung nie. Selbst mit UV sind stock clocks drin und damit schneller als alle anderen SPGU-RefCards.


 
Dann nimmst du auf Grund deines Wunsches, dass alles leiser sein soll, Leistungseinbrüche in kauf?
(ja, ich weiß, wir sind etwas vom Threadthema weg, aber mich interessiert das halt, sorry dafür an Klutten)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. März 2011)

Im Bereich von wenigen Prozent, ja. Aber selbst eine GTX 580 stock statt OC knallt fast alles andere - von daher, egal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

Alles klar. Hatte mich nur gewundert, weil du ja ein Fan von Bildoptimierungssachen bist und da kann man, wie du ja selbst sagt, nie genug Leistung haben.
Baust halt zwei GTX 580 ein, musst dann nur warten, bis es ein passives Netzteil gibt, das das gebacken bekommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2011)

schlappe89 schrieb:


> So sehr ich passive PC Komponenten mag, aber bei Netzteilen macht es meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn.
> In der Praxis sollte man ja das Netzeil am besten oben in Gehäuse einbauen und gleichzeitig sollte darüber noch Mesh sein, damit die Wärme entweicht. Baut man es unten ein erhitzt sich die Grafikkarte, deren Lüfter dann unter Last lauter aufdreht.



Wenn du noch eine Grafikkarte hast, die lauter werden könnte, macht es meist gar keinen Sinn.
Passive Graka und leises Netzteil ist oft einfacher, als passives Netzteil und (genauso) leise Graka. (und beides ist weniger sinnvoll, als leise+leise)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Baust halt zwei GTX 580 ein, musst dann nur warten, bis es ein passives Netzteil gibt, das das gebacken bekommt.


Pfui, kein MGPU.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. März 2011)

Also ich versteh dich nicht @Marc ich habe meine GTX580 einen Shaman+G2 spendiert und die ist trotz Übertaktung flüstere leise da kommst du auch mit deinem untervolten nicht dran!


----------



## Klutten (8. März 2011)

Was fuhrwerkt ihr Banausen denn hier eigentlich rum?  

Ging es nicht mal um leise Stromspender?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. März 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also ich versteh dich nicht @Marc ich habe meine GTX580 einen Shaman+G2 spendiert und die ist trotz Übertaktung flüstere leise da kommst du auch mit deinem untervolten nicht dran!


Huhu, EKL Peter auf Asus Direct Cu II ... nix mit stock


----------



## david430 (8. März 2011)

so jetzt mal wieder zur topic, sonst wird der klutten wütend.


mich wunderts sowieso, dass ihr ne 580 mit 460 watt betreiben könnt, auch wenn sie undervoltet ist... da fasse ich neuen mut^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Huhu, EKL Peter auf Asus Direct Cu II ... nix mit stock


 
Du hast die schon geile Kühllösung der Asus entsorgt und den Peter draufgerückt?
Wieso hast du dann nicht eine Referenzkarte genommen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. März 2011)

Weil die Asus cooler ist und mehr Features bietet.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. März 2011)

Ich habe eine i5 760 und eine GTX580 mit einem Dark Power P7 450 Watt betrieben. Ach Marc, aber was ist mit den SPAWAS werden die überhaupt gut gekühlt? Ich musste extra den G2 anpassen!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

Ich hab die Asus bestellt, weil sie für mich das beste Gesamtpaket bietet, eben auch weil das Kühlkonzept sehr gut ist (Tripple Slot schreckt mich ja nicht ab).


----------



## schlappe89 (8. März 2011)

Ich hab ein paar Fragen an Klutten:
Hast du den Praxistest im offenen System gemacht?
Welche Temperatur hat deine CPU unter Prime und welche Drehzahl haben die Slipstreams dabei?


----------



## Klutten (9. März 2011)

Die bisherigen Tests wurden mit dem offenen Aufbau realisiert. Sobald ich das Netzteil wieder zusammengebaut habe, folgt dann der Einbau in mein Cube-Gehäuse.

Jetzt wo du fragst fällt mir auf, dass ich die Zeile mit der CPU-Kühlung nicht geändert habe. Die CPU wird von unserer separaten Test-Wakü gekühlt, also einem Heatkiller 3.0, Aquastream XT Ultra, 420er HWL Black Ice Radiator samt Phobya-Lüftern @ 5 Volt. Die Temperaturen mit Core Damage liegen dann etwa bei 62-63 °C.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren, was eine gute Gehäusekühlung da ausmacht. Könntest du das noch mal testen, also mit gutem Luftkonzept und dann ohne Lüfter, bzw. nur einen?


----------



## AeroX (9. März 2011)

Wollte grad nur schnelle loswerden das mir der test gut gefällt! Klasse gemacht.
Kurz, knapp & kompakt. Aber immer noch sehr informativ und hilfreich. Danke dafür  

mfg & weiterso!


----------



## Leopardgecko (10. März 2011)

Ein sehr schöner Test. Danke! 
Das hat mich darin bestätigt, mir ein Seasonic NT für meinen neuen PC gekauft zu haben.
Ist zwar keins der FL Geräte geworden, aber ein X560. 
Und im Probebetrieb gab es noch kein Geräusch von sich.


----------



## NCphalon (12. März 2011)

Hab ichs übersehen oder is in dem Review keine Tabelle mit den Leistungsdaten? (außer dem Foto)


----------



## Klutten (13. März 2011)

Scheinbar habe ich vergessen die Daten einzubinden. 

Zumindest habe ich sie noch auf dem anderen Rechner und reiche sie morgen nach.


----------



## NCphalon (13. März 2011)

Jaja der rote Knopf


----------



## garfield36 (17. April 2011)

Ich habe das Modell mit 460W und bin absolut begeistert davon. Keine hohen Temperaturen, keine wahrnehmbaren Geräusche, einfach ein Hammer. Anschlussmöglichkeiten könnten ein paar mehr vorhanden sein.


----------



## ct5010 (10. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

wollte mal bestätigen lassen, ob es auch kein Betriebsgeräusch (Spulenfiepen etc) gibt? Ich hoffe, dass ich nichts überlesen habe


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2012)

Weiß nicht mehr, ob in diesem Test etwas dazu steht - aber afaik hat PCGH bislang bei allen passiven Seasonics ein sehr leises Fiepen bemängelt.


----------



## ct5010 (10. Oktober 2012)

Jep, stand so auch in den Mindfactory-Bewertungen dieses Netzteil. Kann man ein Netzteil eigentlich komplett entladen (ggf. mit nem Elektroniker), sodass man dran gefahrenlos rumfummeln kann? Wollte ein Experiment machen, selbst ein semipassives NT bauen/modden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2012)

Technisch möglich ist so etwas sicherlich. Ob man ohne Schaltplan aber auch mit Sicherheit sagen kann, das man die richtige Maßnahme getroffen hat, um alle Gefahren auszuschließen, weiß ich aber nicht. Auf alle Fälle sind spezifische Kenntnisse hierzu in der Modderszene nicht verbreitet. Was du daran noch "bauen" willst, ist mir aber eh nicht so ganz ersichtlich.


----------



## Klutten (10. Oktober 2012)

Es müsste eigentlich auch im Test stehen, aber suchen mag ich gerade nicht. Aus der Praxis kann ich aber sagen, dass man außer einem Relais beim Einschalten nichts hört. Zumindest mein Netzteil fiept gar nicht.

EDIT:
So einfach ist das ...muss man nicht mal lange suchen.



> Zu jeder Zeit war das gute Stück unhörbar - kein auffälliges Spulenfiepen (aus einer Entfernung >50cm) wahrnehmbar.


----------



## ct5010 (10. Oktober 2012)

Okay, dann hab ich es wohl übersehen  Und gibt es ÜBERHAUPT kein Spulenfiepen`?


----------



## Klutten (10. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir nicht, was aber nicht ausschließt, dass es dieses geben kann. Sicher gibt es bereits mehrere Revisionen und geänderte Bauteile und damit wieder neue Szenarien.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2012)

Dazu kommt, dass hochfrequentes Fiepen schlichtweg über dem Wahrnehmungsbereich vieler Erwachsener liegt. Der eine beschreibt es dann als unhörbar, der andere als unerträglich. Verlässlich sind nur Aussagen ala "Netzteil XY ist leiser als Netzteil AB". Z.B. wurden in den PCGH-Tests beim gleichen Tester die Supferflower und Silverstone als störgeräuschfrei bezeichnet. Das heißt nicht, dass sie das für jeden und immer sein müssen - aber es garantiert zumindest, dass es je ein Exemplar gibt, dass für jemanden, dessen Gehör empfindlich genug war, um bei mehreren Seasonic ein Fiepen aufzuspüren, lautlos erschien. (Da steht man dann also vor der Wahl: Relativ ineffiziente Silverstone, möglicherweise pfeifende Seasonic oder SuperFlower ohne OCP. Vor Jahren hatte Thilo auch mal eine komplette Marktübersicht mit weiteren Nischenherstellern versprochen, aber da ist wohl nichts draus geworden.)

Ich für meinen Teil habe leider noch keines der aktuellen Modelle (nicht) hören können. Zumindest mein älteres Nightjar ist aber auch für mich Störgeräusch frei und allgemein habe ich von den Etasis-Silverstones (das 400 W ist afaik von einem anderen Hersteller und wird ganz selten mal bemängelt) auch noch keine anderen Tests gelesen (und ich habe seinerzeit vor dem Kauf sehr intensiv gesucht). Mein Engelking auf Seasonic-Basis dagegen hat ein bißchen gefiept - aber dank des externen Kühlkörpers hatte es nur eine winzige Öffnung auf der Innenseite, durch die die Geräusche rausdringen konnten und das Bißchen verlor sich dann im Gehäuse.


----------



## ct5010 (11. Oktober 2012)

So erwachen bin ich jetzt auch nicht und ich habe ein extrem gutes Gehör :/ Ich glaub ich probier es einfach mal aus.


----------



## Klutten (13. Oktober 2012)

Mein Gehör ist auch U40 noch recht gut, was sich bei guten alten Röhrenfernsehern zeigt. Ich höre selbst das Fiepen von 100Hz-Fernsehern und bekomme Kopfschmerzen davon. Glücklicherweise gibt es davon kaum noch welche. Einen Vorteil hatte es immer, ich habe fast nie ferngesehen. ...probier es aus. Ich denke, du wirst nicht enttäucht werden.


----------

